# Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?



## fishhawk (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter hat mich um Rat gebeten.

Er möchte nächstes Jahr gerne mit der Fliege auf Pazifiklachs fischen und wollte Tips von mir, wo er hin soll.

Ich kann ihm zwar einiges über das Skeenasystem erzählen, aber first-hand information über andere potentielle Ziele konnte ich leider nicht bieten.

Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja ein paar Infos über Alaska, Vancouver Island,  Lower Mainland B.C. etc. posten.

Die Reise soll zwischen Mitte August und Anfang September stattfinden und einigermaßen erschwinglich sein. Der Junge war bisher noch nie drüben, hat aber schon in Irland mit mäßigem Erfolg auf Atlantiklachs gefischt.

Englischkenntnisse sind o.k., Führerschein und körperliche Fitness sind auch vorhanden.

Hat jemand ein paar allgemeine Tips ? Flüsse, Fische, Erreichbarkeit,  Befischungsdruck, Lizenzen etc. wären schon hilfreich.

Danke einstweilen

fishhawk


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Hallo Fishhawk,
vielleicht kann mich dein Bekannter ja mal anrufen. Wenn er das will, bitte Nachricht und ich sende dir ne PN.
Was versteht er unter Pazifiklachs? Es gibt 5 Arten, dazu kommen die Steelheads und Kookanees. Ist es ihm egal, welche Art?
Er geht die Geschichte so eigentlich nicht richtig an. Wenn ich bestimmte Fische fangen möchte, sollte ich mich nach den Fischen richten. Es ist auch gerade beim Wunsch, die Fische mit der Fliege zu fangen, eine Frage der optimalen Jahreszeit. Der Fang von Silber-, Hunds-, Rot oder Buckellachs mit der Fliege ist an den Flüssen, die ich gut kenne, eigentlich unproblematisch. Ein richtiges Problem bekommt er, wenn er den Königslachs mit der Fliege fangen will. Das ist nur zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten und in wenigen Flüssen möglich.
Die von ihm ausgesuchte Zeit ist übrigens auch die teuerste Zeit zum fliegen. Fische gibts auch davor und danach....


----------



## Karstein (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

@ Fishhawk: meine Frau und ich waren gerade vom 7. - 22. September in B.C. und dort auf Vancouver Island. Vollkommene Pazifik-Laien, die bislang nur atlantischen Lachsen in allen Ländern und Größen nachgestellt haben.

Unsere Erfolge am Campbell, Nimpkish, Somass und direkt im Meer haben uns selbst staunen lassen - und dies ohne einen Guide und nur mit dem Salmo-Wissen aus Europa!

Ich bastele zwar derzeit an einem Bericht über unseren Trip dort, aber hier mal eben auf alle Details einzugehen ist textuell einfach zu umfangreich...

Ist Dein Bekannter die nächste Zeit irgendwann in Berlin? Wir haben alle Regelwerke über das Angeln in B.C. hier und auch einen recht kurzweiligen Film unserer Erlebnisse vor Ort fertig.  Dein Bekannter wäre herzlich eingeladen zum Info-Austausch hier.

Wenn er sich telefonisch mit uns in Verbindung setzen möchte, schicke mir einfach eine kurze PM, dann bekommt er unsere Rufnummer.

Dolfin wird auch feine Tipps zum Thema B.C. parat haben, und er war schon wesentlich öfter drüben als wir. 

Viele Grüße 

Karsten


----------



## Fischfinder (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Hallo,

Alaska ist mit Sicherheit das non plus ultra aber auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, v.a. wenn man dort Neuling ist und sich nicht selber organisieren kann. Manchmal macht es durchaus Sinn in einem Forum nachzufragen ob man sich einer Gruppe anschließen kann. Oft werden Gleichgesinnte gesucht. Dann kann Alaska zu einem Traum werden. Keine Menschenseele wenn man abseits der Zivilisation ist. Die Zeit ist gut für Silberlachs.
Ansonsten kann ich Queen Charlottes als "value" empfehlen. Wunderschöne Inseln und damals noch nicht überlaufen. Ist allerdings auch schon eine Weile her.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Sockeye (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Wenn er im August und Anfang September nach Alaska will, kann er sich auf Coho's (Silberlachs) und Steelheads freuen. Rotlachs und Chinooks sind dann schon vorbei.

Alaska hat meiner Meinung nach folgende Vorteile:

Ende August und Anfang September ist große Saison vorbei und die Flüge und Unterkünfte sind dann billiger.

Es gibt ausrechend Silberlachs und die Fang-begrenzungen und -beschränkungen sind nicht so restriktiv, wie in B.C

Es gibt ausgezeichntete Coho Flüsse, die gut erreichbar sind, ohne dass der Angeldruck auf die Gewässer groß ist, aber der Fischbestand enorm.

Falls Dein Bekannter Interesse hat, kann ich ihm gerne Tipps zu Flüssen und Techniken geben, oder ihm auch einen erfahrenen Guide empfehlen, der ihn für die ersten Schritte an die Hand nimmt.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Danke erstmals für eure Tips.

Anfang Januar sehe ich meinen Bekannten wieder, dann gebe ich sie weiter.
(Ist leider kein regelmäßiger Internetnutzer).

@dolfin
Der Urlaubstermin ist leider vom Arbeitgeber vorgegeben.
Am Skeena ist da leider Zwischensaison, theoretisch zwar alle Lachsarten vorhanden, aber eigentlich keine Hauptfangzeit. Königslachs nur noch selten, Rotlachs ebbt ab, Hundslachs meist schon gefärbt , Silberlachs noch kaum da und Buckellachse sind als Beifang ungefähr so interessant wie Brachsen beim Karpfenangeln.

Königslachs würde ich nem Neuling auch nicht unbedingt als Zielfisch für die Fliege empfehlen. Mit Sockeye oder Coho ist man am Anfang gut bedient und mit nem großen Chum als Beifang kann man sich dann langsam mal vorstellen was passiert, wenn ein Spring einsteigt.

Gruß und tight lines

fishhawk


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Danke nochmals an alle Tipgeber.

Mein Bekannter hat sich doch wieder für Salmo Salar entschieden, diesmal allerdings in New Brunswick, Ostküste Kanada. Hoffentlich hat er da mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Da wollte ich ja ursprünglich hin, in die Ecke, fishhawk. Muss eine wunderschöne Gegend sein, ich hatte mich für einen Trip nach Nova Scotia und den Margaree River interessiert. 

Bin gespannt, was Dein Bekannter berichten wird. Ich hoffe, Du schreibst uns ein paar Infos?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Hallo Karsten,
Lass das sein. Vergiss Nova Scotia bezgl. Atl. Lachsen. Margaree ist ein Traumfluss mit viel zu wenig Lachsen und viel zu viel Fischer. Und wenn das noch nicht reicht riskierst Du dass Die Indianer von Ihren Rechten Gebrauch machen und mit Tauchgeräten und Netzen vor Deiner Nase den hatchery pool leeren während Du(Ich) fassungslos zurückbleibst. An allen guten Stellen kommen die Amis mit Ihren Geländewagen bis ans Wasser. Ich habe dort unter idealen Bedingungen, nach starkem Regen, im Anfang Oktober mal 2 lachse gefangen aber wenn man ausser Indian Summer nichts anderes erleben will soll man nicht hingehen. Eine Statistik mit 1000 Lachsen bei vielen Hunderten von jahresscheinen und noch viel mehr Tagesscheinen ( bin die zahl vergessen) pro Jahr ist für solch einen Fluss nicht gerade berauschend
Da ist New Brunswick( Matapedia usw) schon besser wenngleich dies in der Saison auch teuer, voll und oft wegen Bootseinsatz nur beschränkt interessant ist. Northern Quebec dagegen hat noch einige Flüsse( Napapiri) die sehr schlecht erreichbar sind und deswegen bessere Aussischten bieten.
Gruss
salmon Wim 
Weshalb wohl glaubt Ihr dass ich nach sehr oft Alaska/BC und East-Coast jetzt fast nur noch in Russland( Atlantik lachs+ Sheefish+Arkt. Saibling) oder Sibirien( Paz Lachs und Beifang) fische...? genau!


----------



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Ich war zwar noch nie in Alaska,#q hab aber schon mal von Mitte August bis Anfang September Urlaub auf Vancouver Island gemacht.|bla: Ich war am Campbell River.Falls dein Freund Fliegenfischer ist,kann ich es ihm nur empfehlen:m .Wenn er aber Spinnfischer ist,lohnt es sich auf keinen Fall auf Vancouver Island.#c Die Lachse auf Vancouver Island erkennen alle Spinnköder als unecht|kopfkrat .Jedoch lohnt es sich als Fliegenfischer allemal.#6 
Wenn er sich näher interessiert,wende dich doch an mich!


----------



## Dani_CH (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Hi,

Gute Frage. Ich angle viel in Alaska.

Ich kann Dir soviel zu dem folgenden Gebiet sagen:


Gegend: Lake Creek ca 2 Flugstunden von Anchorage weg am Fuss des Mt. Mc Kinley

Lachsarten: King, Silver, Red, Buckel- und Hundslachs.
Zeiten: Abhängig vom Eisbruch, King steigt unmittelbar nach Eisbruch auf das ist in den ersten Juni-Wochen (bedenke dass die Forellen und Aeschen noch schonzeit haben...)

Unmittelbar nach dem King folgen in den letzten Juniwochen die Rot- und Buckellachse.
Beste Zeit auf Silberlachse ist der Monat August.

Die Gegend ist traumhaft schön- und warscheinlich das beste, was man kriegen kann. Alaska ist aber sehr teuer, besonders die Angelei auf den Königslachs, was in Patentzuschlägen sich äussert.

Trotzdem lohnenswert.

Eine Top-Lodge ist z. Bsp. Die Kingpoint-Lodge (In deutschland buchbar über Andrees Fischerreisen)

Ebenfalls sehr gut- kannst Du auf der Russischen Seite der Behringstrasse angeln, dies ist jedoch organisatorisch etwas abenteuerlich, dafür im verhältniss ungleich günstiger.

Uebrigens ein King wie er auf meinem Bild zu sehen ist, vergisst Du an einer Rute nicht so schnell...

Auf alle Fälle viel Spass, Gruss Dani


----------



## Karstein (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

@ Wim: danke für deine Erfahrungsinfo!

Klingt ja bislang immer toll mit den atlantischen Lachsen auf Nova Scotia, aber ich habe bislang noch niemanden persönlich gesprochen, der am Margaree vernünftig gepunktet hat...

Und nur wegen der Artikel in den Magazinen würde ich nicht des Lachsangelns wegen dort rüber fliegen (wir kennen ja unsere Top-Spots  ).

Vorteilhaft an der Ecke ist allerdings die Fischerei auf Doll Varden und Bluefins sowie die größeren Haie. Aber da recherchieren Tanja und ich derzeit noch.

Gruß an euch Zwei

Karsten


----------



## salmon Wim (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wohin auf Pazifiklachs- Alaska oder B.C. ?*

Hallo Karsten, 
Hast recht, mir fällt gerade nicht ein wie die Dinger heissen, ein Saibling mit P?
Sind sehr zahlreich Ende August und September. Was mir auch gefiel war die Fischerei auf Escapees , aus der Zucht entflohene Regenbogenforellen die bei
Flut mit Shrimps unterhalb einer Brücke als Verbindungsstelle zwischen Meer und  See. Ich werde noch mal nachschauen wo dies war wenn du willst.
Gruss 
Marlies und Wim
PS: Ich weiss es jetzt wieder : Speckled trout ( brook trout) sehr viel aber recht
klein


----------

